# آيات العنف في الكتاب المقدس



## باحث (19 أكتوبر 2006)

تحية طيبة لجميع أعضاء المنتدى

كنت مسلما ولكنني تركت الاسلام منذ مدة وبالتالي فأنا لست معنيا بالحوار الاسلامي المسيحي.

بعد تركي للاسلام لم أعتنق ديانة أخرى ولكنني لم أصبح ملحدا. مازلت أومن بوجود الله وبكل القيم الخيرة التي تحث عليها كافة الأديان.

من أهم أسباب تركي للاسلام ظاهرة التحريض على العنف في شريعته وهو تحريض لا يقتصر فقط على الحرب الدفاعية بل يشمل كذلك مع الأسف الشديد حروب الغزو والسطو والقتل على العقيدة .

اتجه اهتمامي الى المسيحية وراقني ما فيها من روح سلمية وتأكيد على فضيلة المحبة التي تشمل جميع الناس دون تمييز حسب الدين .

ولكنني فوجئت عند قرائتي لنصوص كثيرة من العهد القديم بوجود مظاهر عنف كثيرة بأمر من اله الكتاب المقدس. أستطيع ذكر آيات كتابية عديدة تدل على ذلك ولكنني أفترض أن الاخوة المسيحيين يعرفون تماما تلك الآيات ولا حاجة لي الآن على الأقل للاستشهاد بها..سأفعل اذا اقتضت مجريات الحوار ذلك..

السؤال المركزي المطروح الآن ..ما هو موقف الاخوة المسيحيين من آيات العنف في الكتاب المقدس؟

مع الشكر مقدما لكل من يتفضل بالاجابة.


----------



## موسى بن عمران (19 أكتوبر 2006)

اتجه اذا للبوذية ديانة مسالمة من الفها ليائها ان كنت تحب السلم 

الداخلي والخارجي وحتى تاريخها وكتابها مسالم اتمنى ان تجد فيها ضالتك


----------



## Fadie (19 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز باحث سلام لك

اريد منك طرح كل اية معينة على حدة او كل ما ترى انه يحتوى على عنف و نتناقش به و نفنده واحدة تلو الاخرى

فقط هناك شىء اساسى يجب ان تعرفه

لا يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس اى أية او عدد تشير الى سفك الدماء لنشر الدين او ادخال اى شخص فى اليهودية او المسيحية بحد السيف

فقط اريدك ان تضع هذه العبارة دائما امام عينيك

و انا سعيد جدا بالحوار معك و فى انتظار استفساراتك اخى الحبيب

ربنا يحفظك و يباركك


----------



## bdee (19 أكتوبر 2006)

من أهم أسباب تركي للاسلام ظاهرة التحريض على العنف في شريعته وهو تحريض لا يقتصر فقط على الحرب الدفاعية بل يشمل كذلك مع الأسف الشديد حروب الغزو والسطو والقتل على العقيدة .

اخي الكريم أين الدليل وانا عندي الرد عليك


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*أخي الحبيب*
*اولا اتمنى منك ان لا تعير اي انتباه لردود بعض الاخوة (الصغار في العمر) الي فيها نوع من الاهانة لشخصك و لينا ايضا و لا تعطي اي انتباه لهذه الردود التي هدفها تشتيت الموضوع*

*بالنسبة للايات التي تسميها عنيفة, فانا احبذ ان ترد لنا هذه النصوص حتى نتكلم بدليل و برهان *
*فلقيت العديد من الاعتراضات على نبؤات لم يفهم معناها المسلم اصلا*

*فياريت لو ادرجت لنا النصوص المعترض عليها و نتدرج معك في الحوار بمشيئة الرب*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## lionheart122000 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*بوذا اشرف من حمادة*



موسى بن عمران قال:


> اتجه اذا للبوذية ديانة مسالمة من الفها ليائها ان كنت تحب السلم
> 
> الداخلي والخارجي وحتى تاريخها وكتابها مسالم اتمنى ان تجد فيها ضالتك



على الاقل البوذية مفيهاش جهاد و قتل و تخريب و نكاح لو المسلمين بوذيين مكنش هيبفى فيه حروب و دمار فى العالم و ابقى سلم عليها:yahoo:


----------



## Twin (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*اليك شخصياً يا أيها الرجل الباحث*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أخي الباحث*
*منور المنتدي *
*وأتمني لك أن تجد ضالتك هنا من حيث كل شئ*

*واليك شخصياً يا أيها الرجل الباحث*
*أستمر في البحث حتي تجد ضالتك وإن وجتدها *
*ستسريح كثيراً لأنك عانيت حتي تجدها *​ 
*فالله معك ويعينك بقوته*​ 
*وبالنسبة لتلك النصوص سالفة الذكر*
*أذكرها هنا وانا علي يقين أن أخي حبيبي ماي روك و الأخ الحبيب فادي*
*سيجيبوك وأجباتهم بدون أدني شك ستفيدك لأنهم أهل ثقة*
*وأنا من جهتي سأحاول التداخل معهم*​ 
*ليكون للجميع بركة من الله*​ 
*والي كل شخصي هنا
**أرجو عدم تشتيت الموضوع من قبل الأعضاء غير الباحثين عن الحق *
*وفي نطاق هذا الموضوع فقط*
*وأيضاً الألتزام بأدب الحديث فالحديث المثمر بالتأكيد سيكون حديث راقي*

*فالله محبة*​*سلام*


----------



## باحث (20 أكتوبر 2006)

مرحبا بكل الاخوة الأعزاء الذين تفضلوا مشكورين بالحوار معي في صلب موضوعي وفي اطار آداب النقاش...

طلبتم مني أيها الاخوة الأحباء أن اذكر لكم الشواهد الكتابية التي يستفاد منها اباحة العنف غير المشروع والتحريض عليه و تسويغه دينيا هذا حسب فهمي المتواضع فأنا لست عالما متخصصا في الكتاب المقدس ولا أمتلك الثقافة المسيحية التي تمتلكونها أنتم كمسيحيين قدماء ومتمرسين.

ولكن اسمحوا لي قبل ذكر النصوص المشار اليها أن نتفق أولا على أن العنف غير المشروع لايقتصر فقط على نشر الدين بحد السيف بل هناك صور أخرى له...أعرف أن الكتاب المقدس لم يأمر بنشر الدين بواسطة الأسلحة ولكنه - حسب فهمي المتواضع - تضمن أشكالا أخرى من العنف غيرالمشروع وغير المحمود...هذا من ناحية...ومن ناحية أخرى لا أجد في العهد الجديد - وهو الأهم مسيحيا- أية دعوة للعنف مهما كان نوعها...المشكلة أساسا في العهد القديم الذي هو كلمة الله مثله مثل العهد الجديد..

المهم...اليكم بعض النصوص الكتابية والتي تندرج في صميم موضوعنا..

1) العدد 21 ( آية 34و35) " فقال الرب لموسى لا تخف من عوج فأنا أسلمته الى يدك هو وجميع قومه وأرضه تفعل به كما فعلت بسيحون ملك الأموريين المقيم في حشبون فضربه بنو اسرائيل هو وبنوه وجميع قومه حتى لم يبق له شريد وامتلكوا أرضه".

2) العدد 31( من آية7 الى الآية 11) " فقاتلوا مديان كما أمر الرب موسى وقتلوا كل ذكر ومنهم ملوك مديان الخمسة...وسبى بنو اسرائيل نساء مديان وأطفالهم وجميع بهائمهم ومواشيهم وغنموا ممتلكاتهم وأحرقوا بالنار جميع مدنهم بمساكنها وقصورها واخذوا جميع الأسلاب والغنائم من الناس والبهائم"

3) العدد 31 ( آية 17 و18) " فالآن اقتلوا كل ذكر من الأطفال وكل امرأة ضاجعت رجلا وأما الاناث من الأطفال والنساء اللواتي لم يضاجعن رجلا فاستبقوهن لكم"

4) التثنية 2 ( من آية 31 الى آية 34) " فقال لي الرب ها أنا بدأت أسلم سيحون وأرضه الى أيديكم فابدأوا بامتلاك أرضه فخرج سيحون الى ياهص بجميع قومه الى محاربتنا فأسلمه الرب الهنا الى أيدينا فقتلناه هو وبنيه وجميع قومه وفتحنا جميع مدنه في ذلك الوقت وحللنا في كل مدينة قتل جميع الرجال والنساء والأطفال فلم نبق باقيا".

5) التثنية 3 ( آية 6 و7) " فحللنا في كل مدينة قتل جميع الرجال والنساء والأطفال كما فعلنا في مدن سيحون ملك حشبون وأما البهائم والمدن فغنمناها لأنفسنا..".

6) التثنية 20 ( من آية 10 الى آية 17) " فاذا اقتربتم من مدينة لتحاربوها فأعرضوا عليها السلم أولا فاذا استسلمت وفتحت لكم أبوابها فجميع سكانها يكونون لكم تحت الجزية ويخدمونكم . واذا لم تسالمكم بل حاربتكم فحاصرتموها فأسلمها الربالهكم الى أيديكم فاضربوا كل ذكر فيها بحد السيف وأما النساء والأطفال والبهائم وجميع ما في المدينة من غنيمة فاغنموها لأنفسكم وتمتعوا بغنيمة أعدائكم التي أعطاكم الرب الهكم. فهكذا تفعلون بجميع المدن البعيدة منكم جدا التي لا تخص هؤلاءالأمم التي يعطيها لكم الرب الهكم ملكا فلا تبقوا أحد منا حيا بل تحللون ابادتهم.."

التثنية 21 ( من آية 10 الى آية 14) " اذا خرجتم لمحاربة أعدائكم فأسلمهم الرب الهكم الى أيديكم فسبيتم منهم سبيا ورأى أحدكم في السبي امرأة جميلة المنظر فتعلق بها قلبه وتزوجها فحين يدخلها بيته يحلق رأسها ويقلم أضافرها وينزععنها ثياب سبيها وتقيم في بيته تبكي أباها وأمها شهرا وبعد ذلك يدخل عليها ويكون لها زوجا وهي تكون له زوجة وان أراد من بعد أن لا يحتفظ بها فعليه أن يطلقها حرة ولا يبيعها بمال ولا يستعبدها لأنه أجبرها على مضاجعته"

أكتفي بهذا القدر من النصوص الآن لأنني أراها كافية جدا لكي تكون محورا لنقاشنا ..

أنتظر تعليقاتكم ولكم وافر الشكر والتقدير مسبقا..


----------



## Fadie (20 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ باحث يأتيك الرد اليوم او غدا صباحا على الاكثر


----------



## باحث (20 أكتوبر 2006)

خذ راحتك يا أخي فادي ولكن لا تبطئ كثيرا...المهم عندي التثبت والتروي...مع الشكر..

أريد فتح قوس للتعبير عن رغبة ملحة شعرت بها منذ قليل بعد قراءة بعض كتابات الأخت الكريمة maya و الاخ الفاضل انسان غلبان...أرجو منهما المشاركة معنا في هذا الموضوع وأرجو من أي عضو متابع لهذا الشريط ابلاغهما برغبتي هذه..مشكورين مسبقا..


----------



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2006)

باحث قال:


> ولكن اسمحوا لي قبل ذكر النصوص المشار اليها أن نتفق أولا على أن العنف غير المشروع لايقتصر فقط على نشر الدين بحد السيف بل هناك صور أخرى له...أعرف أن الكتاب المقدس لم يأمر بنشر الدين بواسطة الأسلحة ولكنه - حسب فهمي المتواضع - تضمن أشكالا أخرى من العنف غيرالمشروع وغير المحمود...هذا من ناحية...ومن ناحية أخرى لا أجد في العهد الجديد - وهو الأهم مسيحيا- أية دعوة للعنف مهما كان نوعها...المشكلة أساسا في العهد القديم الذي هو كلمة الله مثله مثل العهد الجديد..


 
اولا يجب ان نفهم اسس العقاب على الخطيئة التي اعلنها الله في الكتاب المقدس
فالله عبر العصور عاقب الشعوب المخطئة اليه و ابسط مثال لدينا هو طوفان نوح, اذ بسبب الفساد و الخطيئة عاقب الله هذه الشعوب و محاها, و هو عقاب عادل لان عقاب الخطيئة موت
اذا مادام العقاب موجه الى فئة محدودة ضمن فترة محدودة بسبب الخطيئة ف لله طرق كثيرة منها الطوفان كما ذكرت سابقا و منها تضاد الشعوب و الحروب فيما بينها




> 1) العدد 21 ( آية 34و35) " فقال الرب لموسى لا تخف من عوج فأنا أسلمته الى يدك هو وجميع قومه وأرضه تفعل به كما فعلت بسيحون ملك الأموريين المقيم في حشبون فضربه بنو اسرائيل هو وبنوه وجميع قومه حتى لم يبق له شريد وامتلكوا أرضه".


 
اولا حاب اوضح انه في عدد 23 من نفس الاصحاح يذكر:

ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلُوا وَصَعِدُوا فِي طَرِيقِ بَاشَانَ. فَخَرَجَ عُوجُ مَلِكُ بَاشَانَ لِلِقَائِهِمْ هُوَ وَجَمِيعُ قَوْمِهِ إِلى الحَرْبِ فِي إِذْرَعِي.

انهم سلكوا في طريق باشان (باشات تعني العار) و خرج عوج (انسان ضخم اوصافه موجودة في الكتاب المقدس راجع تثنية 3 و العدد 11) للقائهم فأعلن الرب انه اسلمه الى يده
فعوج وقف امام مشيئة الله (كما حدث في حشبون) فلو لم يخرج للقاء و الوقوف في طريقهم لما قاتلوهم او تعرضوا لهم
فهو اشارة واضحة لهؤلاء الذين يقفون امام و ضد مشيئة الرب 
اضافة الى ان عوج و ملكه الفاسد كان مستقضي ان يلحق الرب به العقاب كأجرة للخطيئة المرتكبة فلم يأمر الاسرائيلين بقتلهم على مر العصور و الازمنة بل اقتضى هذا الامر للاسباب المذكورة اعلاه ضمن شعب معين في زمنية معينة




> 2) العدد 31( من آية7 الى الآية 11) " فقاتلوا مديان كما أمر الرب موسى وقتلوا كل ذكر ومنهم ملوك مديان الخمسة...وسبى بنو اسرائيل نساء مديان وأطفالهم وجميع بهائمهم ومواشيهم وغنموا ممتلكاتهم وأحرقوا بالنار جميع مدنهم بمساكنها وقصورها واخذوا جميع الأسلاب والغنائم من الناس والبهائم"


 
المديانيين هم نسل إبراهيم من خطورة وهم آانوا قبائل متعددة فمنهم جزء عاش جنوب آنعان وهؤلاء آان منهم
يثرون حمى موسى وهؤلاء طلبوا على عبادتهم للرب ولكن آان هناك جزء عاش شرق آنعان وإنحدر هؤلاء
للوثنية فكانوا أعداء لله وهم غالباً أصحاب التحالف النجس مع الموآبيين ضد الشعب الذين تحالفوا وتآمروا لتنفيذ
مشورة بلعام. وفى هذه الحرب ضرب الشعب جزء من هذه القبائل فالمديانيين ظهروا بعد ذلك وضايقوا الشعب.
لذلك آلمة ملوك مديان هنا تعنى رؤساء مديان آما جاء فى (يش 13 : 21)
وهذه الحرب ضد مديان لم تكن فى مخطط الحروب التى سيدخلها الشعب لإمتلاك الأرض بل هى حرب أمر بها الرب فى ( 17:25 ) نتيجة الخطية.
وهكذا فنحن ندخل معارك لا لزوم لها بسبب الشهوات. ولأن هذه الحرب هى حرب روحية فلم يُذآر أن يشوع قائد الشعب فيها لكن ذآر أن الذى قاد هذه الحرب هو فينحاس. ومادام القائد آاهناً فهدف الحرب هو إزالة العار الذى نشأ عن الخطية، هذا على الرغم من أن يشوع الذى سيخلف موسى ربما آان قائداً لهذه الحرب إلا أن ذآر فينحاس وعدم ذآر يشوع يعطى فكرة عن أن هذه الحرب هى ضد الخطية. آما أننا لا نسمع عن أسلحة سيوف ورماح... الخ بل أن الأسلحة المستخدمة هى أمتعة القدس على الرغم أنه لا حرب بدون سيوف لكن عدم ذآرها أيضاً يعطى هذا المفهوم أنها حرب روحية. وفينحاس هو الذى غار غيرة الرب. إذاً هى حرب للرب أيضاً وهى قائد هذه الحرب الحقيقى لأننا نجد أن فينحاس أخذ معه الأوريم ليعرف مشورة الرب. ولأن الرب هو قائد هذه الحرب فلم يقتل منهم أحد الذين أعطيتنى حفظتهم ولم يهلك منهم
أحد إلا إبن الهلاك (يو 12:17 ).
ونلاحظ أن هذه الحرب لم تكن تقليدية فموسى لم يرسل للمديانيين عارضاً عليهم أى عرض سلام ورفضه المديانيين. فالمديانيين هنا أشرار نعلن الحرب ضدهم ولا سلام مع الشرير ( راجع تث 10:20 ).
ولاحظ ان الله قال لموسى نقمة إسرائيل وموسى قال نقمة الرب (آيات 2 و 3 ) إذاً هى نقمة واحدة بسبب وحدة اله مع شعبه.​
إذاً هى حرب تقديس غايتها إبادة العثرة التى حطمت الشعب. لم يكن هدف الحرب هجومياً ولا سلب غنائم لكن قتل الذين إنصاغوا لكلمات بلعام. وهذا إشارة إلى ضرورة بتر العثرة فى حياة المؤمنين.​
 


> 3) العدد 31 ( آية 17 و18) " فالآن اقتلوا كل ذكر من الأطفال وكل امرأة ضاجعت رجلا وأما الاناث من الأطفال والنساء اللواتي لم يضاجعن رجلا فاستبقوهن لكم"


 
حسب الناموس فالزانية والزانى آلاهما يقتلان وقد قتل الله الزناة من رجال إسرائيل بالوبأ، وآان يجب قتل الزانيات اللواتى آن سبب عثرة للشعب، لهذا فقد أمر موسى بقتل آل إمرأة قدمت جسدها للشر للشعب وأعثرته
الذآر يقتلون لأنه حين يكبر سيحارب الشعب. ويكون أن قتل الذآور والزانيات وحرق المدن لهُ نفس المعنى قتل كل ما يمكن أن يكون سبباً فى الحرب ضد الإنسان أى رفضه.
​ 


> 4) التثنية 2 ( من آية 31 الى آية 34) " فقال لي الرب ها أنا بدأت أسلم سيحون وأرضه الى أيديكم فابدأوا بامتلاك أرضه فخرج سيحون الى ياهص بجميع قومه الى محاربتنا فأسلمه الرب الهنا الى أيدينا فقتلناه هو وبنيه وجميع قومه وفتحنا جميع مدنه في ذلك الوقت وحللنا في كل مدينة قتل جميع الرجال والنساء والأطفال فلم نبق باقيا".


 
الموقف هذا هو مشابه للموقف مع فرعون, فالله يهلك الاشرار بقراراتهم الخاطئة و بوقوفهم ضد الله و كلمته و مشيئته, فكما حذر الله فرعون فالانذارات كذلك الحال هنا :


Deu 2:26  «*فَأَرْسَلتُ رُسُلاً مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ قَدِيمُوتَ إِلى سِيحُونَ مَلِكِ حَشْبُونَ بِكَلامِ سَلامٍ قَائِلاً: 
*Deu 2:27  *أَمُرُّ فِي أَرْضِكَ. أَسْلُكُ الطَّرِيقَ الطَّرِيقَ. لا أَمِيلُ يَمِيناً وَلا شِمَالاً*. 
Deu 2:28  طَعَاماً بِالفِضَّةِ تَبِيعُنِي لآِكُل وَمَاءً بِالفِضَّةِ تُعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ. أَمُرُّ بِرِجْليَّ فَقَطْ. 
Deu 2:29  كَمَا فَعَل بِي بَنُو عِيسُو السَّاكِنُونَ فِي سَعِيرَ وَالمُوآبِيُّونَ السَّاكِنُونَ فِي عَارَ إِلى أَنْ أَعْبُرَ الأُرْدُنَّ إِلى الأَرْضِ التِي أَعْطَانَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا. 
Deu 2:30  *لكِنْ لمْ يَشَأْ سِيحُونُ مَلِكُ حَشْبُونَ أَنْ يَدَعَنَا نَمُرَّ بِهِ* لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ قَسَّى رُوحَهُ وَقَوَّى قَلبَهُ لِيَدْفَعَهُ إِلى يَدِكَ كَمَا فِي هَذَا اليَوْمِ.

فلو لم يقف سيحون امام مرورهم و امام الله و ضد كلمته لما اسلم اليهم


 


> 5) التثنية 3 ( آية 6 و7) " فحللنا في كل مدينة قتل جميع الرجال والنساء والأطفال كما فعلنا في مدن سيحون ملك حشبون وأما البهائم والمدن فغنمناها لأنفسنا..".


 
النص هذا هو نفس النص المذكور في العدد 21 ( آية 34و35)
راجع الرد على نفس النص




> 6) التثنية 20 ( من آية 10 الى آية 17) " فاذا اقتربتم من مدينة لتحاربوها فأعرضوا عليها السلم أولا فاذا استسلمت وفتحت لكم أبوابها فجميع سكانها يكونون لكم تحت الجزية ويخدمونكم . واذا لم تسالمكم بل حاربتكم فحاصرتموها فأسلمها الربالهكم الى أيديكم فاضربوا كل ذكر فيها بحد السيف وأما النساء والأطفال والبهائم وجميع ما في المدينة من غنيمة فاغنموها لأنفسكم وتمتعوا بغنيمة أعدائكم التي أعطاكم الرب الهكم. فهكذا تفعلون بجميع المدن البعيدة منكم جدا التي لا تخص هؤلاءالأمم التي يعطيها لكم الرب الهكم ملكا فلا تبقوا أحد منا حيا بل تحللون ابادتهم.."


 
قتل الذكور و سببه ذكرناه سابقا 
اما الأعداد من 10 الى 15 15 تنطبق على المدن البعيدة وليست على مدن الشعوب الكنعانية فهذه أمرهم الرب - الأعداد من 10بتحريمها لذلك قال *ليست من مدن هؤلاء الأمم هنا *= أى ليست مدنا كنعانية فهذه لا تفاوض معها ولا دعوة للصلح. فأهل كنعان أو ً لا قد صدر ضدهم الحكم بالهلاك لشرورهم وثانيًا لشرورهم ووثنيتهم لو تبقى منهم
أحد لأفسد الشعب وعلمهم الوثنية. أما المدن البعيدة فتأثيرها ضعيف عليهم من الناحية الروحية.
إذًا المدن الداخلية داخل كنعان تشير للخطايا والشهوات الداخلية ال مفسدة هذه يجب إهلاكها أما المدن البعيدة
فتشير للعالم كله الذى يجب أن نتعايش معه لكن لا نستعبد له.
​
 


> التثنية 21 ( من آية 10 الى آية 14) " اذا خرجتم لمحاربة أعدائكم فأسلمهم الرب الهكم الى أيديكم فسبيتم منهم سبيا ورأى أحدكم في السبي امرأة جميلة المنظر فتعلق بها قلبه وتزوجها فحين يدخلها بيته يحلق رأسها ويقلم أضافرها وينزععنها ثياب سبيها وتقيم في بيته تبكي أباها وأمها شهرا وبعد ذلك يدخل عليها ويكون لها زوجا وهي تكون له زوجة وان أراد من بعد أن لا يحتفظ بها فعليه أن يطلقها حرة ولا يبيعها بمال ولا يستعبدها لأنه أجبرها على مضاجعته"


 
نجد هنا إهتمام الله بمعاملة السبايا معاملة إنسانية، وهذا بخصوص الشعوب غير المحرمة​.​سمح الله بهذا فأن يتزوجوا خير من أن ي زنوا مع السبايا فيجلبوا عليهم السخط الإلهى ​. ولكن عليه أن يراعى إنسانيتها ويعاملها كزوجة​حلق الرأس وتقليم الأظافر كانا من مظاهر الحزن والحداد فيعطيها فرصة أن تحزن على أبويها وأسرتها ​.
ونزع ثياب السبى حتى تصبح كإمرأة مكرمة . وتظل فى فترة حزن شهر من الزمان ثم يتزوجها . وفى خلال هذا الشهر تتعرف على شريعة الله وعادات وتقاليد الشعب و هى فترة خطبة تتعرف على هذا الزوج الذى
سترتبط به وحتى لا يتزوجها الرجل فجأة كما لو كانت شهوة حيوانية وإزالة معالم جمالها (شعر وأظافر ) هو لتهذيب شهوته ناحيتها.

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## باحث (22 أكتوبر 2006)

> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > اولا يجب ان نفهم اسس العقاب على الخطيئة التي اعلنها الله في الكتاب المقدس
> ...



ولك أيضا سلام ونعمة وللجميع تحياتي..


----------

